# manquer de naturel



## nasti

Rebonjour ! 


_Elle manque de naturel._ (dans son comportement)
Elle est .... ?

_artificielle ? _(ce serait une traduction à la lettre du terme polonais)
_affectée ?_
_peu naturelle ?_


Je crois que les deux premiers termes ne s'apppliquent pas à des personnes.

_Manquer de naturel_ serait la façon de dire la plus courante ?


Merci bien !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je dirais artificielle ou, plutôt superficielle. 

On peut dire 'faux/fausse' en français à décrire une personne qui a un comportement en opposition avec sa vrai nature? Ou peut-être que quelqu'un a 'un air' ou 'un comportement' faux?

Edit: je viens de trouver une traduction d'une expression anglaise mais je ne sais pas si elle est utiliser; simulé/e...


----------



## Kajeetah

"Maniérée" irait bien, par exemple s'il s'agit d'une femme qui veut se donner un genre.
"Manquer de naturel" peut s'appliquer à plus de situations je pense.

J'espère que ça t'aide!


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas vraiment un "contraire" mais par exemple d'une femme qui manque de naturel, qui est très maquillée, habillée avec beaucoup/trop de recherche, on dirait qu'elle est _sophistiquée_.


----------



## Mauricet

_Empruntée_, je dirais.


----------



## itka

En fait, nasti, toutes nos réponses conviennent mais ne sont absolument pas synonymes. Chacune s'oppose à un sens différent de "naturel" qu'il faudrait préciser !


----------



## nasti

Merci bien à vous tous d'avoir traité cette question dans ses différents aspects 

J'ai compris, je crois, tous ces mots, mais j'aurais des questions supplémentaires :

*1*. 





> Je dirais artificielle


exemple du net :


> _Préférez-vous les filles naturelles ou *artificielles* _?


Est-ce correct ? Ou est-ce du langage familier, une abréviation de l'idée :_Préférez vous des filles naturelles ou des filles à la beauté artificielle / ou des filles sophistiquée ?_

​*2*. _Emprunté_ "qui manque d'aisance ou de naturel"

Peut-il se dire dans ce sens :

_On voit bien qu'elle ne nous aime pas, elle est très *empruntée* (avec nous), sa politesse, sa gentillesse est forcée, *empruntée*. _


*3*. _Sophistiqué _

_Un homme *sophistiqué *_renvoie à la même que la _femme sophistiquée_ ?

On trouve sur le net des publicités des produits de beauté _pour les hommes sophistiqués_ ...



*4*. Cela rejoint un peu la question précédente : _une femme sophistiquée_ serait péjorative, un peu péjorative, toujours péjorative ou la lecture de ce sophistiqué est subjective ?

Il y a des milieux ou les filles "doivent" être sophistiquées, dans le sens que leur seul but dans la vie, est de plaire aux hommes du même milieu pour qui l'idéal de la beauté féminine est une fille, femme très sophistiquée. Ces hommes quant à eux, ils portent des joggings, des survêtements (le cas de la Pologne), ils sont un peu "gangsta sport" (leur style).




*
*


----------



## Kajeetah

1. Je crois qu'une personne serait plus susceptible de dire qu'elle préfère les filles* sophistiquées *que les filles *artificielles. Artificielle *est péjoratif. Et une fille peut être sophistiquée (maquillage, vêtements) mais naturelle dans son attitude (pas affectée ni maniérée) *Naturel *peut faire référence au style et aussi à l'attitude.
2. Pour moi, *emprunté *parle plutôt de gêne, mais je ne suis pas sûre à 100%
3. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un homme *sophistiqué,* mais on peut imaginer que c'est un homme qui prend très soin de son apparence
4. *Sophistiquée *n'est pas aussi péjoratif qu'*artificielle*, ça dépend de ce qu'en pense la personne qui parle! Par exemple, certains peuvent être admiratifs et d'autres peuvent y voir trop d'artifices. Mais là encore, il faudrait voir s'il y a une différence de jugement entre une tenue sophistiquée et une femme sophistiquée. 
J'ai bien aimé l'évocation des Polonais en jogging avec leurs femmes élégantes, en Russie c'est pareil!


----------



## nasti

Merci bien ajeetah ! 

Ok.



Kajeetah said:


> 1. Je crois qu'une personne serait plus susceptible de dire qu'elle préfère les filles* sophistiquées *que les filles *artificielles. Artificielle *est péjoratif.



Ok, mais cela veut dire qu'une _fille, femme artificielle_, _une personne artificielle, un homme artificiel _se diraient aussi ?




Kajeetah said:


> J'ai bien aimé l'évocation des Polonais en jogging avec leurs femmes *élégantes*, en Russie c'est pareil!



C'est parfois la mentalité similaire entre les Slaves 

Ces filles, femmes-là sont _sophistiquées_ par contre ... je ne suis pas sûre si elles sont vraiment _élégantes_. Je veux dire ... leur élégance est parfois un peu _vulgaire_ (peut-être un mot trop fort), excessive. Elles sont avant tout "faites" (traduction du polonais) : cheveux colorés, ongles faits, maquillage ostentatoire, solarium ...


----------



## itka

> Elles sont avant tout "faites" (traduction du polonais) : cheveux colorés, ongles faits, maquillage ostentatoire, solarium ...


Elles manquent un peu de naturel, quoi !


----------



## Lacuzon

itka said:


> Elles manquent un peu de naturel, quoi !


 
Elle manque de spontanéité ?


----------



## tilt

nasti said:


> Ok, mais cela veut dire qu'une _fille, femme artificielle_, _une personne artificielle, un homme artificiel _se diraient aussi ?


A priori, je ne dirais pas _un(e) femme/homme/personne artificiel(le)_, car ça m'évoquerait d'improbables créatures qu'un savant fou aurait synthétisées au fond de son laboratoire secret. 

Mais...


nasti said:


> Ces filles, femmes-là sont _sophistiquées_ par contre ... je ne suis pas sûre si elles sont vraiment _élégantes_. Je veux dire ... leur élégance est parfois un peu _vulgaire_ (peut-être un mot trop fort), excessive. Elles sont avant tout "faites" (traduction du polonais) : cheveux colorés, ongles faits, maquillage ostentatoire, solarium ...


... dans ce contexte précis, pourquoi pas ? Quitte à n'employer qu'un unique adjectif, celui-ci me semble le plus adapté.


----------



## nasti

Merci pour vos messages !

J'ai mis de nouveau du chaos dans la discussion et je me suis perdue ... .

Donc au fait, une petite dissertation sur ce milieu en Pologne était pour vérifier la signification du _sophistiqué_ ... et ce n'était pas par rapport à la question de départ ... 

Sinon  :


itka said:


> Elles manquent un peu de naturel, quoi !


Merci itka, c'est pour ne pas dire qu'elles sont "faites" ou pour revenir au post no 1  ?



Lacuzon said:


> Elle manque de spontanéité ?


Merci Lacuzon. Je crois que ce n'est pas ça...



tilt said:


> A priori, je ne dirais pas _un(e) femme/homme/personne artificiel(le)_, car ça m'évoquerait d'improbables créatures qu'un savant fou aurait synthétisées au fond de son laboratoire secret.



Ok !!! C'est ce que j'ai voulu savoir entre autres !  Merci tilt.


----------



## Kajeetah

Tout à fait d'accord avec tilt:
*une femme artificielle *fait penser à une créature, comme quand on dit *un bras artificiel
*Mais: "Ce qu'elle peut être *artificielle!*" on voit une femme maniérée.


----------



## Nanon

nasti said:


> C'est parfois la mentalité similaire entre les Slaves
> 
> Ces filles, femmes-là sont _sophistiquées_ par contre ... je ne suis pas sûre si elles sont vraiment _élégantes_. Je veux dire ... leur élégance est parfois un peu _vulgaire_ (peut-être un mot trop fort), excessive. Elles sont avant tout "faites" (traduction du polonais) : cheveux colorés, ongles faits, maquillage ostentatoire, solarium ...



Elles ont une apparence, un _look_, un peu surfait ou trop chargé. Elles en font trop. Elles en font des tonnes / trente tonnes.
On parle encore de _clinquant_, surtout à propos des faux bijoux, et aussi de _bling-bling_ (onomatopée) pour le luxe ostentatoire. Ce dernier terme ne s'applique pas qu'aux beautés slaves (hi hi hi  !!!) mais également à un certain président français en exercice et amateur de grosses montres luxueuses (histoire de ne pas citer la marque)... 

Ceci dit, la _sophistication _évoque une certaine recherche d'élégance, même si elle est contraire au naturel. Il faudrait peut-être dire que ces femme-là sont hyper-sophistiquées, voire trop sophistiquées, car c'est l'excès qui fait que leur look ne passe pas. On peut être à la fois sophistiquée et élégante s'il y a une certaine unité dans le style ou si on choisit des détails qui conviennent bien à la personne.


----------



## Lacuzon

nasti said:


> Rebonjour !
> 
> 
> _Elle manque de naturel._ (dans son comportement)
> Elle est .... ?
> 
> _artificielle ? _(ce serait une traduction à la lettre du terme polonais)
> _affectée ?_
> _peu naturelle ?_
> 
> 
> Je crois que les deux premiers termes ne s'apppliquent pas à des personnes.
> 
> _Manquer de naturel_ serait la façon de dire la plus courante ?
> 
> 
> Merci bien !


 
Peut-être : Elle est poseuse mais cela me semble vieilli.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Belle de loin mais loin d'être belle!


----------



## nasti

Remerci pour vos explications et vos commentaires !!! 




Nanon said:


> Elles ont une apparence, un _look_, un peu surfait ou trop chargé. Elles en font trop. Elles en font des tonnes / trente tonnes.



Très intéressantes, ces expressions !



Nanon said:


> On parle encore (...) de _bling-bling_ (onomatopée) pour le luxe ostentatoire. Ce dernier terme ne s'applique pas qu'aux beautés slaves (hi hi hi  !!!) mais également à un certain président français en exercice et amateur de grosses montres luxueuses (histoire de ne pas citer la marque)...



_Bling-bling - _un des mots préférés de la presse française d'il y a un an (ou plus) !  Au fait, il n'y aurait pas de mode _bling-bling _en Pologne (en tout cas, elle n'est pas visible "dans la rue").

Bonne journée !


----------

